# WindShield Replacement?



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Had anyone had to have their windshields replaced? Along with my cubby issue- when they replaced my windshield due to defects in glass from factory (welding spatter that pitted the glass) the moron cut through the windshield skirt/ cowel- that will also be replaced with cubby- but again I am thinking with the quality of the service- what will they screw up while replacing it? Anyone have feed back on it?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Take it to a Lexus or Saturn dealership. #1 customer service there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

That was supposed to be humor right? Funny. I will post pics of before and after (MATH) once they get done. I love the sales dept hate the service dept, love/ hate just like my alty love the exterior hate the interior....just like men.... (oh on topic ...stay on topic....)


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

My father had his replace on his 01 and they scratched the shit out of the hood...down to the bare metal


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

I just had my windshield replaces with a non-oem windshield. I have no problems with it other then it cost me $215  They also scratched up the inside of my dash, but acknowledged it, and they will pay to have it fixed so I can't complain. I watched them do it. It was pretty cool to watch.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I just had my windshield replaced, samething they put it in crooked, glued the moulding(I paid for!) on wrong, and cut my lower windshield weatherstrip with there knife! I was pissed now they got to re-due the whole thing. I can't figure these goons out, the guy I had do it was recommended by the dealer.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Why are all you people having to replace your windshields??? Little cracks, big cracks? I'm talking about your windshields here


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Why are all you people having to replace your windshields??? Little cracks, big cracks? I'm talking about your windshields here  *


 Truck threw a rock! What else?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Truck threw a rock! What else? *


The same thing happened to one of my 1994Altys. I followed the truck to the depot and they flatly denied anything and said I was the 4th guy this week to try that.

They actually hit the shoulder of the road and threw a handful. It damaged my hood also. I was  but had to get my insurance to pay. I paid in the end with deductable and premiums going up for three years.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Why are all you people having to replace your windshields??? Little cracks, big cracks? I'm talking about your windshields here  *


Pitted glass from factory-


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Why are all you people having to replace your windshields??? Little cracks, big cracks? I'm talking about your windshields here  *


Actually, when I took my car to the track the first time.. I was a little too close to one of those muscle cars, think it was an old school mustang, when they did their burnout.. Anyway.. A pebble hit my windshield, and soon enough it begun to spider.. sucks..  Damn american muscle cars..


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *Had anyone had to have their windshields replaced? Along with my cubby issue- when they replaced my windshield due to defects in glass from factory (welding spatter that pitted the glass) the moron cut through the windshield skirt/ cowel- that will also be replaced with cubby- but again I am thinking with the quality of the service- what will they screw up while replacing it? Anyone have feed back on it? *


So it is faster now with that new smooth glass?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: WindShield Replacement?*



SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *So it is faster now with that new smooth glass?  *


My god, you have turned into a post ho!


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: WindShield Replacement?*



lizzy494 said:


> *My god, you have turned into a post ho!    *


I have to get my avatar and byline changed. Give me a break.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: WindShield Replacement?*



SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *I have to get my avatar and byline changed. Give me a break.  *


I jus teasin  I know, I want an AV!!!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Actually, when I took my car to the track the first time.. I was a little too close to one of those muscle cars, think it was an old school mustang, when they did their burnout.. Anyway.. A pebble hit my windshield, and soon enough it begun to spider.. sucks..  Damn american muscle cars..   *


The glass on the newer cars is easier to damage than the older and thicker windshield. The weight saving etc. all adds up to easier to mark windshields and a small pick quickly turns ugly.

What is the replacement windshield like or is it OEM?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *The glass on the newer cars is easier to damage than the older and thicker windshield. The weight saving etc. all adds up to easier to mark windshields and a small pick quickly turns ugly.
> 
> What is the replacement windshield like or is it OEM? *


 Most of the glass made for new Nissans is made in USA, it's the same glass you get aftermarket. Factory glass use to be very expensive, but most of the that's not the case anymore.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Most of the glass made for new Nissans is made in USA, it's the same glass you get aftermarket. Factory glass use to be very expensive, but most of the that's not the case anymore. *


 The windshield for a new model like the Alty is probably going to be costly for a few years.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *The windshield for a new model like the Alty is probably going to be costly for a few years. *


Interesting just looked it up $157.05 for the windshield that's it! Got to be USA glass.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Interesting just looked it up $157.05 for the windshield that's it! Got to be USA glass. *


This is cheap. Maybe we should stock up?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Thia is cheap. Maybe we should stock up? *


ED, you stock up on canned goods and toilet paper, not WINDSHIELDS!!!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Interesting just looked it up $157.05 for the windshield that's it! Got to be USA glass. *


That`s fine, I bought one last year for an old Prelude, I had and it was made in Mexico. The glass company said they get the glass for all the older models from there.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *ED, you stock up on canned goods and toilet paper, not WINDSHIELDS!!!  *


Good one


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Good one  *


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> * *


Time to change that sig Lizzy. BTW: where do you get yours?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Time to change that sig Lizzy. BTW: where do you get yours? *


Don't like this one huh? ok, my aunt sent me these, I'll try and find a better one.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Don't like this one huh? ok, my aunt sent me these, I'll try and find a better one. *


I like it... just wondering where it came from. I had a list, but lost it.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Interesting just looked it up $157.05 for the windshield that's it! Got to be USA glass. *


Only 157?? for OEM? I wonder how much windshield actually cost.. I paid 200 for mine installed..


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

200 sounds cheep for a windshield, i had to replace the side rear window of my bronco. its laminated privacy glass everyplace i went they wanted 500 plus install for new glass.
i picked one up in a junk yard for 200 with install. these damn things are expensive


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Only 157?? for OEM? I wonder how much windshield actually cost.. I paid 200 for mine installed.. *


My point exactly, these winshields are now cheaper than ever. I had a new one put in my old Volvo 740 turbo turbo, it cost $500 usd. and I am sure it was no different than the non-turbo ones.

My Honda$160 usd. installed. I paid twice that much 10 years ago. 

The new glass marks easier than the older ones or are the ice scrapers harder?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Only 157?? for OEM? I wonder how much windshield actually cost.. I paid 200 for mine installed.. *


 It cost the dealer $94.23 if you can believe that, I do have a line on aftermarket glass that's just as cheap but it's actually inferior, has distorsion and blems. No thanks stick with factory as long as it's that cheep. This is something new with Nissan all factory glass a couple of years ago was way exspensive.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *It cost the dealer $94.23 if you can believe that, I do have a line on aftermarket glass that's just as cheap but it's actually inferior, has distorsion and blems. No thanks stick with factory as long as it's that cheep. This is something new with Nissan all factory glass a couple of years ago was way exspensive. *


Hardcore.. I know this was probably posted on another forum.. but I assume you work for Nissan right if you are able to get prices. A little OT but.. how how much does OEM side sills cost the dealer??


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Hardcore.. I know this was probably posted on another forum.. but I assume you work for Nissan right if you are able to get prices. A little OT but.. how how much does OEM side sills cost the dealer?? *


 This actually brings up a good subject to clearify something. In general Nissan pays to much for add on accessories which leaves little room for mark up, For instance your side sills cost the dealer $99.00 sale price is $149.00 per side, a mark up of course $50.00 per side. That leaves us the dealer very little room to bargain with. Add on accessories are sold direct from the vendor to Nissan motor corp. Then Nissan has to sell to the customer at an inflated price. Which leaves very little room for dealer mark up. That's why I have trouble giving you guys a good price on fog lites etc. I don't get them for a good price. I really shouldn't tell what parts cost the dealer the Nissan GODS wouldn't like it! OH WELL


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *This actually brings up a good subject to clearify something. In general Nissan pays to much for add on accessories which leaves little room for mark up, For instance your side sills cost the dealer $99.00 sale price is $149.00 per side, a mark up of course $50.00 per side. That leaves us the dealer very little room to bargain with. Add on accessories are sold direct from the vendor to Nissan motor corp. Then Nissan has to sell to the customer at an inflated price. Which leaves very little room for dealer mark up. That's why I have trouble giving you guys a good price on fog lites etc. I don't get them for a good price. I really shouldn't tell what parts cost the dealer the Nissan GODS wouldn't like it! OH WELL *


This is good info. Thanks... Makes one wonder who is doing the buying for Nisan? And why aren't they getting better prices when anyone on the street can make a better deal?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *This is good info. Thanks... Makes one wonder who is doing the buying for Nisan? And why aren't they getting better prices when anyone on the street can make a better deal? *


 Nissan signs contracts with vendors to produce there accessories, I have a feeling Nissan and other manufactures get hosed, because the vendor produces the stuff for the dealers then turns around and sells it to someone else for less money or other vendors just duplicate it and sell it for less money. Like Nissan trailer hitches and roof racks, Alot of them are made by Sports Rack and Drawtite.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Nissan signs contracts with vendors to produce there accessories, I have a feeling Nissan and other manufactures get hosed, because the vendor produces the stuff for the dealers then turns around and sells it to someone else for less money or other vendors just duplicate it and sell it for less money. Like Nissan trailer hitches and roof racks, Alot of them are made by Sports Rack and Drawtite. *


Seems like a large opportunity for someone in the right place???


----------

